# Bear lights out ?



## OKIEBOWHNTR (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone have a review on Bear lights out ? Thinking of buying one need some input ?


----------



## 1dedcoyote (Dec 28, 2008)

I just bought one and had it set up yesterday. I have been shooting an old Golden Eagle for the last 3 years, so I don't have much to compare it to. It is a world of difference from my old bow. I put about 50 arrows though it at the pro shop and was amazed at the groups and smooth draw. I am on a budget so to me, I couldn't beat the price for the features included on the bow. I didn't buy the package bow, and was able to purchase used components that I think are better than the package deal and for about the same price. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## David Wallen (Jun 9, 2007)

Shot one the other day at a pro shop and loved it. Very smooth and forgiving! Shot a tight 5 arrow group right off the shelf. I'll prob get the Dark Horse for target shooting and turkey hunting from the Doulble Bull.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Do a quick search here - tons of great info on a great little bow!


----------



## GCH (Jan 2, 2009)

*BEAR lights out*

I bought a lights out a mouth ago..I love but I don't have anything to compare to..This is my first bow I ever shot..I shot at a 3d target today and got a 2 inch group..

George


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

It's a very nice bow. And shoots very wel, well for the archer that I know who has one


----------



## pernluc (Jun 18, 2006)

*Lights out.*

Ive shot almost every bow you can imagine. I bought one of these during bow season and set it up. For the money its a great bow period. ! thing though, keep the strings well lubed and the servings around the lower cam well waxed and it will wear fine. I killed several deer with it and there were no problems at all.


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm looking at one now, thanks to those that have replied with feedback it will help with making a decision.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I just started bow hunting.. i just recieved my lights out bow in the mail from dicks sporting goods.. it seems solid.. i still gotta go get it setup and shoot it tho.


----------



## dnm (Dec 7, 2008)

Ive got one and I love it. Its pretty quiet and Ive been able to get great groups with it


----------



## dynatec2.0 (Mar 30, 2004)

My buddy has one and he likes it. Seems to be a good little bow, But don't limit yourself on that model or brand there are other great bows out there that have that same price range also. Do your self a favor and shoot as many bows as you can before choosing a bow. Hope this helps.


----------

